# FX 5 Filter Media



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

BCA...looking for suggestions for filter media for my two FX-5's. I have the stock sponge filters in all three baskets in the outside rings, just wondering if or what I should put in the inside center baskets of each layer...

newbie here so treat me with kid gloves....thanks


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

i just put some purigen in one of mine works as a carbon substitute last alot longer and can be recharged. noticed after a few hours my tankw as clearer and no floaties


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

What size tank and what is the tank stocked with?

I have a single fx5 on my 170 with 7 rbp's, I pulled all that white foam off, filled the whole thing up with ceramic rings and put a very coursed sponge in the filter's intake guard as a prefilter.


----------



## Tsunami28 (Jan 31, 2011)

I used lots of plastic dish sponges in mine. Those round ones that come in lots of colors along with some charcoal and filter sponge, it kept my tank exceptionally clear.


----------



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

two baskets full of biomax and top rack with purigen and carbon (or more biomax)


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

hgi said:


> What size tank and what is the tank stocked with?
> 
> I have a single fx5 on my 170 with 7 rbp's, I pulled all that white foam off, filled the whole thing up with ceramic rings and put a very coursed sponge in the filter's intake guard as a prefilter.


Its a 230 gallon!~


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

seachem matrix and purigen in one of mine , and in the other one i have biomax and purigen as well..

i got rid of those cheap sponges they clog and were not doing the job for me ..


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

Clownloachlover said:


> Its a 230 gallon!~


Well depending on what you stock it with and how high you bio load is will determine how you want to config your filters. Since you have two I would leave the white foam around the baskets, fill the bottom two baskets with ceramic rings(or some other high quality bio media) then the top basket have way full with ceramic rings and put filter floss on top. Then every few month open one filter, replace the filter floss and give the media a rinse.

Here's a good site as well for any mods and ideas, The Fluval Fx5 by Hagen


----------

